# Remove security alert icon from sys tray



## Batistabomb (Oct 12, 2007)

In win xp sp2 the security center icon always comes to play when the system logon everytime,to delete this do these steps :

go to regedit from cmd and navigate to

HKeyLocalMachine\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center and in the right pane select the antivirusdisablenotify and firewalldisablenotify then change that value to 0.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 13, 2007)

What about automatic updates notice  ?????????


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 13, 2007)

start-->>control panel-->>security center

In the left pane, click "change the way security center alert me"-->>alert setting windows will open.
*img128.imageshack.us/img128/5660/85496004ve2.jpg

Uncheck the alert which you dont want-->>Ok

Done


----------



## hsr (Apr 16, 2008)

block? alerts! updates? ya you ppl r really pirates... coz u hav pirated stuff.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

aaaaaaa thread bumpersssss 



_


----------

